# I've put a laser engraver in my shop and am adding on to my shop.



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't been here much over the last month or so because I've just been too busy. I'm adding a laser engraver to my shop and I'm building an addition to my shop so that I can keep the engraver away from the saw dust. Unfortunately, I can't do any woodworking until the new addition is finished because I don't want to generate any sawdust until the engraver is in the new addition. My regular shop has also been disrupted because of temporarily making room for the laser engraver. At least I will have the time to get up to speed on the laser engraver. Everything should be back to normal in a month. Maybe I can upgrade my shop page one of these days.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to wait.
I'd park the new laser in the living room and get back to the to-do list!
Which machine did you get?
Congratulations.

Don


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Don, I got an Epilog Helix with 50 watts and a 24" x 18" engraving space. The only place that I have insurance on it is in my shop space. I'm hoping that down the road I will be able to get a CNC router.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had a tour of the epilog facility. Awesome place! Great group of people.

My brother in law works as tech support there.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Charles

I am glad you have another toy/tool.
I always wanted one for doing pens and other turnings I do.

I can not wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

have fun with that new toy… I love the capabilities and versatility that those machines have, just be ready to take some flack from the "Woodworking Purists"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I consider my laser to be an asset but I'm not going to quit woodworking. I'm really gung ho about my shop and my woodworking. However, I'm going to have to have an income for my retirement. My wife will be retiring in 3 or 4 years and I need to build some sort of retirement business for us.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to hear that you are getting into laser engraving Charles. It should open up a lot of new possibilities for you. I think you already have one of the nicest shops in the world, so an addition is the cherry on top of the whipped cream.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great addition to the shop, Charles!

LJ member Degoose (Lazy Larry) really keeps his fired up!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I suppose someone could be ornery and say, you should have built the shop bigger, but you would still
have to add that extra dust free room. Congratulations on the new toy-I mean income producing 
equipment. Hope you have fun.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I too wish you every happiness with your latest aquisition.It will no doubt be a decided asset for future working and re bringing in an income. I wish you every happiness and sucess for your future together as you seem to be really nice lovely human beings and deserve all that is out there for your retirement. Best wishes Alistair PS it would be cool to see some of the work you do, as I have never seen one before.All of course once you get time to unwrap your new pride and joy machine. I know that feeling all too well.LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the dark side…You will love using the laser and even more when you get the CNC router… they open up all kind of doors…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I really want a laser. Congrats. Will love to see your projects.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charles,

Sounds like a plan! Looking forward to seeing it in action!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Charles,

How do you expect to pay for your New asset?

What are you going to be engraving?

How long do you expect it will take to Pay for itself?

Will it end up being a Liability or the desired Asset?

Sounds like a Nice / Fun piece of equipment…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on your new toy/tool.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

This one?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I appreciate all of your comments folks. I went to church this morning and went to the grocery store on the way home with my wife so I didn't get home until after 2PM. Then I helped put up the groceries. I did a little studying and I've just looked at the clock on my computer. How did it get to be 4PM so quick? I get up by 5 every morning but in the morning I have to help my sister in law move her uncle from the next town over. That will take til 12 tomorrow at least. So I'll loose another half a day tomorrow. If you folks don't mind I'm going to get back to this thread on Tuesday. My wife and I go to bed by 8:30 or 9 PM and I need to go to the shop for a little while. Not much time left for anything today.

waho, if that engraver has an 18×24 engraving area and 50 watt laser that's the machine that I have. The top of the machine is about 32×38 or so. I'd love to have a bigger more powerful one but you have to start somewhere.

What kind of air compressor do you have for yours? My compressor is a temporary. Could you describe your exhaust system? Mine is temporary. I can't start getting set up permanently til my addition is finshed. Thanks

Thanks for your interest.

helluvawreck, aka Charles


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Charles, I think you're gonna love your new laser! I just got one too, and I can't stop coming up with new ways that it can be useful in the shop. Newest idea is to use it to make templates out of acrylic. It's doing a lot of my packaging branding, and it even engraves!

I'm already itching to get a CNC router now. I'm hoping that doesn't drag me into 3d printing! It's a slippery slope, but the dang things are both fun and highly useful!

Have fun with it, can't wait to see what you make with it. Oh, and the woodworking 'purists' are just jealous, so don't pay any attention to them. It's an enhancement to your craft, not a replacement.


----------

